# how much Co2???



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

I am fixing to set up a tank with these plants, Java Moss, dwarf Hairgrass, Java Fern, Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Ambulia, Cabomba Purple. i have a 30 gal. tank with two 24 watt T5 bulbs (48 watts in total) i realize thats only a little over 1wpg but im going to try and make it work. How does Co2 work ive only had low tech tanks so far but id like to take it a little further and add Co2. any info is helpful so i appreciate it.

thanks, Ian


----------

